# Mavs fans are...



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Some of the goofiest fans on the internet. (goofiest = fair weather)

First of all, I would like to point out that this game is the TYPICAL "let-down" game. After a team gets a huge win, the very next game against a much-easier opponent usually results in a loss. Believe it or not, this trend is tested and true in NBA. (Ask anybody that bets on NBA)

Second, Josh Howard got hurt in the 1st quarter. He barely got any playing time, and he would have had a HUGE day taking the ball to the basket.

Third, Dallas almost beat Phoenix at "Phoenix' game." How many teams can score that many points in a "run-and-shoot." Plain and simple, when your defense is ineffective, you try to out-score your opponent. This is the worst case scenario, and mavs kept up with the Suns!

Fourth, you think PHX missing those 3's because they had an "off" day? I saw PHX missing those 3's because the majority of them were contested. It was a very good defensive effort on the perimeter.

Maybe most of you "fans" were "embarrassed" by the mavs, but I am darned proud of their performance last night. Devin was HUGE. Dirk was HUGE. That Stack T.O. was bad, but he had a good game too. Even Damp got fired up.....

As a fan, if you are already having doubts about your team after one loss, then maybe you are better off rooting for Portland. Portland will not disappoint a disappointed fan.

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not having doubts at all, just hate losing a winnable game. 
We did alot wrong throughout the game and still had a great shot at winning this game. 

I know we'll bounce back from this "let-down" game. No worries.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Not having doubts at all, just hate losing a winnable game.
> We did alot wrong throughout the game and still had a great shot at winning this game.
> 
> I know we'll bounce back from this "let-down" game. No worries.


ALRIGHT! That's two fans on the same boat! LOL

:cheers:


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Make that 3 of us on the same boat. I am for the Mavs in this series because of Avery Johnson.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

iceman44 said:


> Make that 3 of us on the same boat. I am for the Mavs in this series because of Avery Johnson.


It's great to have Spurs fans with us. :cheers:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

iceman44 said:


> Make that 3 of us on the same boat. I am for the Mavs in this series because of Avery Johnson.


Best Spurs fan in the history of bbb.net!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Quote this please

Mavs in 6


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Some of the goofiest fans on the internet. (goofiest = fair weather)
> 
> First of all, I would like to point out that this game is the TYPICAL "let-down" game. After a team gets a huge win, the very next game against a much-easier opponent usually results in a loss. Believe it or not, this trend is tested and true in NBA. (Ask anybody that bets on NBA)


for the most part, we have probs with KVH and stackhouse, as ALWAYS. They are possession killers. 





> Second, Josh Howard got hurt in the 1st quarter. He barely got any playing time, and he would have had a HUGE day taking the ball to the basket.


yes we know, which is why stack had the ball more and was allowed to jack up bricks...



> Third, Dallas almost beat Phoenix at "Phoenix' game." How many teams can score that many points in a "run-and-shoot." Plain and simple, when your defense is ineffective, you try to out-score your opponent. This is the worst case scenario, and mavs kept up with the Suns!


we lost cause of stack, plain and simple. idiotic play all game. Im not even talkin about the critical bumbles in the 4th.





> Maybe most of you "fans" were "embarrassed" by the mavs, but I am darned proud of their performance last night. Devin was HUGE. Dirk was HUGE. That Stack T.O. was bad, but he had a good game too. Even Damp got fired up.....


eh? mkay....

anyways i think most of us know why we lost lastnight 



> As a fan, if you are already having doubts about your team after one loss, then maybe you are better off rooting for Portland. Portland will not disappoint a disappointed fan.
> 
> :cheers:


If I were to guess who is having doubts (because I havent seen any posts myself) id say Gambino or mavsmaniac. If not them, its definately posters from OTHER teams that jumped on..


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I will never have doubts unless we lost that fourth game. But I get frustrated rather easily on stupid consistent things.


Mavericks_Fan said:


> Best Spurs fan in the history of bbb.net!




alot of spurs fans I know are rooting for the Mavs because when it comes down to it. Hey, Dallas is in Texas. keep it in the state. I would root for San Antonio or Houston if they were in our situation.

But of course, we'll bounce back. Just frustrates me that we lost a game we had no business losing and not making smart decisions on the offensive end. We didn't execute and turnovers killed us. That bogus foul on Harris was pure bs but put that behind us. Avery knows what he needs to do and he will make the necessary changes to do so. We were down 1-0 to San Antonio, REMEMBER? And San Antonio is a better team than Phoenix. I fully trust this team to bounce back. Back in 2003, San Antonio lost game 1 to us in the West Finals but who won the series and the eventual NBA championship?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Who's having doubts? Mavericks in 5.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not too worried about the Mavs in this series. We made a few stop to get a good lead. Avery knows the Mavs didnt play well. Chances are we will have a better Game 2. I'm pretty confient that we will win this series. Plus that last shot by Diaw was pure luck IMO.lol.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We were not focused and started the game with no energy. I'm sure Avery Johnson will make adjustments. The funny thing about Mike D'Antonni is he almost never makes any adjustments, "Run faster, spread the floor more and set better picks" that's why i think if we find a way to beat them we will be fine.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> We were not focused and started the game with no energy. I'm sure Avery Johnson will make adjustments. The funny thing about Mike D'Antonni is he almost never makes any adjustments, "Run faster, spread the floor more and set better picks" that's why i think if we find a way to beat them we will be fine.


I agree. We really didn't have a very good game at all and were still in it until the very last seconds. I have no doubt Avery will have the boys focused on target tomorrow night.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Best Spurs fan in the history of bbb.net!


im not sure how well you remember the guy, but kokothemonkey was easily the best spurs poster in bbb.net history.


every fan base gets down on their team after a loss, especially in the playoffs. plus internet posters tend to be overly emotional and the annoying stupid fans stand out the most.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> im not sure how well you remember the guy, but kokothemonkey was easily the best spurs poster in bbb.net history.
> 
> 
> every fan base gets down on their team after a loss, especially in the playoffs. plus internet posters tend to be overly emotional and the annoying stupid fans stand out the most.


Yeah, I know. I liked Koko. I was just joking around a bit especially after how a few of them have been making such bitter posts. I'm just trying to welcome the guy around, especially as how I've said many times that if the situations were reversed I would be pulling for San Antonio or Houston in the WCF.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Yeah, I know. I liked Koko. I was just joking around a bit especially after how a few of them have been making such bitter posts. I'm just trying to welcome the guy around, especially as how I've said many times that if the situations were reversed I would be pulling for San Antonio or Houston in the WCF.


cool, if it makes you feel any better, i like the mavs much, much, much, much more than i like the suns and to a lesser extent the heat and pistons


.... so, uhhhh, go mavs

that just feel weird


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> cool, if it makes you feel any better, i like the mavs much, much, much, much more than i like the suns and to a lesser extent the heat and pistons
> 
> 
> .... so, uhhhh, go mavs
> ...


See, that didn't hurt so bad :angel:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> See, that didn't hurt so bad :angel:


tell that to the hernia i got trying to make that post :laugh:


----------



## DwyaneWade (Apr 3, 2005)

No trolling and attacking fan bases.


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Quote this please
> 
> Mavs in 6


How about Mav's in 5! :biggrin: Avery has his ring as a player, would love to see him get one as a coach.


----------

